# Dropped light in water



## joker1535 (May 23, 2010)

I accidentally dropped one end of my Hagen glo ballast in the water. Tried to dry it out with hairdryer and still does not work after about an hour. Tried different bulbs to no avail. Am I screwed?


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

You are not but you light may be. 

Most likely fried the ballast. You can try to take it apart and replace the ballast. KE stock some Workhorse ballast but you have to figure out what you need - Google Workhorse ballast. Likely $40 - $60 depends on the size of bulbs.


----------



## Victor (Apr 21, 2010)

I have done that twice before and each time I just took it apart and dried what I could see with a towel and let it sit without even trying to turn it on for a week or so.

The general rule of thumb for most electronics (not sure about lights) is to leave it to dry for awhile before trying to turn it on again or it could cause a short which will fry it.

From the sounds of it, it doesn't sound like the light will turn on again


----------



## Jasonator (Jul 12, 2011)

Be patient. Let it dry for at least a few days. Then check


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Take apart, add uncooked dry rice, and leave for a week. I did this to my cellphone which went into the Hotsprings accidentally & I got it to work long enough to transfer data over to a new phone. The rice acts as a desiccant (drying agent).


----------



## joker1535 (May 23, 2010)

unfortunately i cant wait a week for it to dry. My saltwater tank needs light


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Need 2 ballasts, but I have a 4' Aqualight Pro 2x150w MH unit you can borrow if you want. I also have a single 250w pendant. If you can borrow a couple of 150w ballasts, I can loan you the lights until your ballast dries out and you can test them.


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

What a nice BCA gesture.


----------



## joker1535 (May 23, 2010)

jobber604 said:


> What a nice BCA gesture.


I know, I really appreciate it. Dont have any ballasts to use for it. Thanks tho


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

It is Anthony as usual. BTW Anthony, I dropped my cel phone while working on Port Mann. 80 ft straight down into a mud puddle.

Kept it off, took it home, open up, flush under running water, blow dry, sit over night. It ran for another 3 years until I decide to upgrade. It was still running when I retire it


----------



## Nicole (Nov 21, 2011)

My lights dropped in the tank last night and I reached in the water to grab it..*Bzzz ..fishes are fine though and so is my arm.
Anyways, I used an air compressor and just blew the whole thing dry in 10sec and the lights came on again


----------

